# HVAC Recirculation button not working



## Tricked (Jun 29, 2005)

I have a 99 Sentra GXE limited edition. Anyone have any problems with the recirculation not working? I push the button and there is no change in the air flow. I noticed because with the windows up and the fan off, there is still air coming out of the vents. Could it be the button or the blend door? Hopefully it's just the button.


----------



## WiZzO (Jun 15, 2005)

i would like to kno too cause i have the same problem but didnt really care that much about it but now that you mentioned it...input anyone?


----------



## Tricked (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks for all the help, everybody I figured it out. The plug had come loose. It might have happened when I installed the radio.


----------

